# does any one hunt lake lanier



## MagSPot (Jan 21, 2010)

just curious if any one hunts the big body water or back waters


----------



## chundafied (Jan 21, 2010)

yes, people hunt it.


----------



## MagSPot (Jan 21, 2010)

*well*

i hunt it to any one killing any thing we been doing pretty good compared to some of the post i have seen on here


----------



## gsubo (Jan 21, 2010)

Alot more people will be hunting it now..


----------



## chundafied (Jan 21, 2010)

That's awesome....what you been killing mostly?


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 21, 2010)

OOOOooooOOOOooooOOO do tell!


----------



## ngaduck (Jan 21, 2010)

chundafied said:


> That's awesome....what you been killing mostly?



Time


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 21, 2010)

let us see and hear oh waterfowl master.


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 21, 2010)

I am waiting on this one to,  Need a smiley with a big ole ear on it.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 21, 2010)

BTW did you shoot that deer in the neck or is that the newest Glendale Buck?


----------



## MagSPot (Jan 21, 2010)

we been going before daylight i just got into my buddy does all the calling and has the decoys but in the backs of most creeks that we have been have had ducks we shot mainly mallards a few one ducks and one hooded merganser and 2 geese but as far as location hummm forget about it i send pics only have on my phone


----------



## D-up (Jan 22, 2010)

Hundreds of Cans on Lanier now!


----------



## chadf (Jan 22, 2010)

Good numbers of coomerans!


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Jan 22, 2010)

lanier is ok but man you cant beat allatoona for big ducks


----------



## georgiaboy (Jan 22, 2010)

ngaduck said:


> Time


----------



## Swamp Star (Jan 22, 2010)

chadf said:


> Good numbers of coomerans!



Man dont tell nobody we found PRIZE ducks. You know they'll be all on um now


----------



## georgiaboy (Jan 23, 2010)

How did y'all do this morning?  I was going to hunt Lanier but hit a pond instead.


----------



## alwayscrankinxlc (Jan 24, 2010)

guess its safe to say Lake Lanier would surprise yall....just a sample, Honestly, all killed on lanier this month, wahoo creek area


















just hafta know how to hunt em..


----------



## Dupree (Jan 24, 2010)

alwayscrankinxlc said:


> guess its safe to say Lake Lanier would surprise yall....just a sample, Honestly, all killed on lanier this month, wahoo creek area



yup, it was a blast!


----------

